

[video] The Case Against Perfection - quizbiz
http://fora.tv/2008/07/17/The_Case_Against_Perfection_Michael_Sandel
An interesting lecture about the morality behind genetic selection and parents seeking to "perfect" their potential kids.
======
DabAsteroid
...Also a book and an April 2004 article in the Atlantic Monthly.

[http://www.google.com/search?q=The+Case+Against+Perfection+M...](http://www.google.com/search?q=The+Case+Against+Perfection+Michael+Sandel)

 _The Case Against Perfection What's wrong with designer children, bionic
athletes , and genetic engineering by Michael J. Sandel_

